# UNOFFICIAL PFF SHARK TOURNAMENT ALTERNATE DATES POLL



## bladeco

Just trying to help Clay out since I am on here and the weather is looking to be crap for this weekend. This is in case the weather does not clear up for this weekend. The dates will be decided by your vote. Poll will close Monday 14th of April and that will be the date set for the tourney. Thanks All.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Good job Jay. Just please remove the 23rd thru 27th. There is no way possible I can do it that weekend since I will be in Miami on business.

I'm not gonna vote because any of the other weekends are fine for me.


----------



## bladeco

I can only make it to the may 9th thu the 11th dates due to commitments I have with work and family comming down to visit. I can't get back into the poll to edit it


----------



## JoshH

APRIL 18TH THRU 20TH



ASAP



IMO I think we should keep the original date and have it anyway, we're shark fisherman right? Are we gonna let the weather stop us? oke


----------



## Clay-Doh

I hear ya Josh, but over half of the people are totin there families to Mcree also, and I am going to want to sleep at one point during the weekend (Some of us only got center consoles).

Plus, 3-5 sucks anchored up all nite tryin to fish! I have got my ass beat during 2 different tournaments, took the fun right out of em1

I gues maybe some of us are just old too.....:moon


----------



## sniper

It's only Tuesday. It may turn out to be a beautiful weekend still.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Right, lets just get a back up plan!


----------



## sniper

the only two out of that I could attend would be the 25th-27th of April or 9th -11th of May Other than that we cant make it.


----------



## Getsome

Man I been looking at the weather and I say lets go forward, a little rain won't hurt anyone. Some of us probably need a good bath anyway. I will bring my canopy for any ladies and children who need one. I just don't want to get caught in any lightning with this tower on my boat, might need to share Linda and Clay's tent if it gets bad. :letsparty


----------



## bladeco

well out of the box April 18th thru the 20th and May 9th thru the 11th are neck and neck with 3 votes each! sorry I screwed up the poll and there are 2 9th thru the 11th poll voting slots from now on just use the bottom one. come on everyone pull for the 9th thru the 11th so i can make it to this one.


----------



## bladeco

it is not the rain that is gonna bother me it is the +30-40 mph gusts of wind and the chop on the water that is gonna beat the crap out of ya


----------



## sniper

I will probobly still go fishing this weekend if all the 'fair weather fishermen' stay home and watch their cartoons and suck on their pasifiers. 

I know if it gets real bad camping would suck and fishing would be difficult. I am still thinking it will clear up. And be a nice weekend. The weather people are wrong most of the time and there is a long time till This weekend.


----------



## GMan

Give me 6 to 12 hours notice. A fishing team, a name for the fishing team would help too. Chum! I think I can do the rest.

Honestly, its not going to fit everyones schedule. If it doesnt work this weekend uh hows about the following...

Im ready!When ever andwhere ever.I will be standing-by.....


----------



## bladeco

well the tourney isn't gonna be called off until thursday night from what clay told me.


----------



## Ocean Man

:bump


----------



## Clay-Doh

SO people have time to make there plans, well call it by thurs late afternoon. Lets hope for the best.

And Mike, I aint sharin my tent with your ass...specially after you admitted a rainshower is what you consider a bath!!!!:moon


----------



## Brad King

If you guy's have to call it and can reset for 18-20 I will be able to participate. I have a 3 day weekend every other week.

It is not very time effective for me to come in town on a two day weekend. If you don't reset, Good Luck and be safe. Please post some photos so I can see what I missed. Also the 27' Triton will be in the driveway in 2 weeks........Then it's gonna be on for sure.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Ok, all you weather wimps out there, grow some cojones and get out there. I will be joining in on the McRee festivities Saturday and saturday evening, and will probably have enough liquid refreshments in me to care less what a little rain will do. 

I have been out to McRee when gusts up to 80+ mph and I was rolling down the sand in my tentlike a freakin ragdoll in a dryer. Talk about a rude awakening in the middle of the night.A squall came through and we literally thought that some hurricane litterally built up in one night and slammed us. We had no cabin to get out of the weather and we found shelter in the fort. It was open back then. It may bebustedopen now. When the weather finally cleared at daybreak, we loaded the boat up and the boat would not even get on plane with all the wet sleeping bags etc... that we had piled on board. So when it comes to a little weather, I'm not scared. Now if another squall with lightning and 80 mph winds comes through again, I am going to cry like a little girl and take my happy ass right across the way back to sherman cove.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Our crew is still ready to give it a try...shitty weather will make it more "fun", but an eye on safety for all the participants is perhaps the most important part of the equation.



:usaflag


----------



## Clay-Doh

Too all you youngins ready for 80 mph and tornadoes and 12 foot seas....hee hee....

There was this cat named Robert Duvall, and he had a partner....Sean Penn. So Seans (Pac-Man) is all fired up ready to crack a bunch of heads..and Robert tells him a little story...it goes somethin like this....

There was a wise old bull in a pasture, and a young bull...and they weret up on a hill, lookin down at all the pretty little hefers. So the young bull says to the old one.."Hey! Lets run down this hill...and f##k one of them hefers!"

Too which the older, much wiser and experienced bull says.."That would be fine...but instead, why don't we instead *walk* down this hill.....and f##k em all!!"

Now, I aint sayin I am no wise ol experienced bull, but I have got the snot kicked out of me in 2 tournamnets by weather, along with the rest of our crew, waves crashing over the *top* of the T-top, rub rail knocked all the way off the boat, a foot a water inside cuz the scuppers just couldnt drain it as fast as it was commin in....and I am all for hardcore.....but I really wanna have fun during this tournament too! As do a lot of others, and there families and kids that might be camping out who are makin big plans for the weeken on Mcree also!

Lets see what it holds for us! Believe me, I am exited...I already figured out what I am gonna spend my share of the winnings on!!!!oke


----------



## sniper

I don't want to 'make it through the tourney' I want to have fun. 3-5's aint fun. Thunderstorms in a boat (or tent)aint fun.


----------



## Get'n Wade

I'm with you Clay. Raining on the fishing is one thing, when it rains on the party... screw that!


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Clay-Doh (4/9/2008)*Too all you youngins ready for 80 mph and tornadoes and 12 foot seas....hee hee....
> 
> There was this cat named Robert Duvall, and he had a partner....Sean Penn. So Seans (Pac-Man) is all fired up ready to crack a bunch of heads..and Robert tells him a little story...it goes somethin like this....
> 
> There was a wise old bull in a pasture, and a young bull...and they weret up on a hill, lookin down at all the pretty little hefers. So the young bull says to the old one.."Hey! Lets run down this hill...and f##k one of them hefers!"
> 
> Too which the older, much wiser and experienced bull says.."That would be fine...but instead, why don't we instead *walk* down this hill.....and f##k em all!!"
> 
> Now, I aint sayin I am no wise ol experienced bull, but I have got the snot kicked out of me in 2 tournamnets by weather, along with the rest of our crew, waves crashing over the *top* of the T-top, rub rail knocked all the way off the boat, a foot a water inside cuz the scuppers just couldnt drain it as fast as it was commin in....and I am all for hardcore.....but I really wanna have fun during this tournament too! As do a lot of others, and there families and kids that might be camping out who are makin big plans for the weeken on Mcree also!
> 
> Lets see what it holds for us! Believe me, I am exited...I already figured out what I am gonna spend my share of the winnings on!!!!oke


Trust me Clay, my post about being out there in the weather is not something I would like to re-create the slightest bit. I hate the weather when it rains on the party. And I do not want to be out in it at all. If the seas are just bad, we can just all have a good ole party out there. But when the weather starts moving in, it's usually just a miserable time for all.


----------



## Brandy

What a bunch of sissys. My buddy has a cat that will eat that stuff up!:baby


----------



## Wharf Rat

I can't do the one this weekend and I can't do the one on the 18-20th. I'm just making a point that you are not gonna please everyone with the chosen date.


----------



## bladeco

Well I am trying to find someone to take my duty next sunday so I can participate if that is the weekend chosen. Hopefull It will work out. as far as weather looks not lookin good just looked and 18-25 mph winds thru to sunday morning and lots of rain and thunderboomers rollin thru.


----------



## Getsome

Well if something don't change with the forecast, I say postpone it. It looks bad for the weekend.


----------



## Clay-Doh

OK, just checked all the forecast again. This would NOT be a fun weekend with the seas and weather there callin for.

Its official. This weekend is off.

I know everybody has different weekends they prefer, and as of now next weekend is in the lead.

Lets keep the votes open till say Sunday, and see what weekend wins. Wichever one it is, sorry to any who will not be able to make it that weekend, hoping to see as many out there as possible having a good time!


----------



## sniper

Actualy May 9th - 11th is leading as of right now. We will see....


----------



## bladeco

I am closing the poll at 1800 (6:00pm) on sunday April 13th. the dates in the lead at that time is the weekend it will be. good luck and happy voting.


----------



## J.Sharit

Is it me or is the May 9th - 11th listed twice and if so did the pole list 1 vote on each date or is it 10 total for that weekend??


----------



## J.Sharit

something is off on the counter it says 23 votes cast but I count 24 ???????????


----------



## Ocean Man

The May 9-11 was accidently posted twice so it is at 10 votes right now not 5. As for the total # of votes I believe it is counting everybody else's besides yours to let you know how many other people voted, at least thats what it looks like because it is definitely 1 vote shy.


----------



## Get'n Wade

I think thereare a few Hanging Chads. :doh


----------



## bladeco

when I did the poll I accidently posted May 9th thru the 11th 2 times it does not matter which one you vote on the count is correct and the vote only goes on the one you vote on. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## bladeco

the weekend of the 25th thru the 27th of April is automatically out since Clay is going to be away on buisness and he is the man running this shindig.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Sorry to be a douchebag about that weekend, but there is an over half a million dollar deal at stake. Plus I will probably go diving again while I'm there!:letsdrink


----------



## chum-chum

Let me know asap as to when new date is decided. My son in san francisco wants to fly in for the festivities if he can get enough notice to arrange transportation. He is looking at a3-4 day weekend. tks dan


----------



## reelhappy

hey it was great meeting some of you guys. best laugh i've had in awhile. i am motorless on my boat right now but know some friends with boats. i would like to try to put together a team. how many people on each boat and what are the rules.


----------



## sniper

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic70005-35-1.aspx

Here is the original post with all the rules and stuff.


----------



## reelhappy

thank you, i will try to get a team going as fast as possible, when is the dead line and what dates are wefishing ?


----------



## JoshH

NOAA was off by about 3-5 feet and about 20 mph. The gulf was nice this AM. :bump:bump


----------



## Clay-Doh

And the bay looked flat and calm too!:doh

But it was raining this am...which woulda sucked.


----------



## Get'n Wade

If I run into a weatherman today I'm gonna beat him my fishing rod till he screams *1'to3', 1'to3' and sunny!:hoppingmad*


----------



## sniper

yeah it looks like we missed a good weekend for it.

Looks like next weekend will be the tourney, which I wont be able to make, :reallycrying

You guys have fun tho. It will be a blast. At least someone else has a chance of winning now.


----------



## Clay-Doh

*ITS OFFICIAL!*

*<U>MAY9TH-11TH IS THE NEW TOURNAMNET DATE</U> ACCORDING TO THE VOTES AT THIS TIME.*

*HOPEFULLY ALL YOU GUYS WILL HAVE MORE TIME TO GATHER SOME FISH CARCASSES AND BETTER YOUR CHANCES (WHILE PISSING YOUR WIVES OFF FOR FILLING THE FREEZER WITH GUTS)*

*SORRY TO ANYONE WHO WANTED TO ENTER, AND THOSE DATES PREVENT YOU. HOPE THAT AS MANY AS POSSIBLE ARE ABLE TO MAKE IT THEN!!!*


----------



## JoshH

Why not have a re-vote between the 2 most popular dates, so the people who voted for the dates with less votes can decide too.


----------



## Clay-Doh

We put it up for vote, without anything about a revote, or elimination voting. Now I know you guys in Florida have liked to do that sorta thing with presidential elections...revoting, recounting ect...oke

Josh, I really hope you , Smokey, and your dad cane make it for those dates this year, but the votes came in today, and that weeknd is in the lead.

I think it is only fair to keep it as is, with the date that got the most votes as was origiannly said. Will you guys still be able to make it? You all had a huge part gettin this thing off the ground last year!


----------



## JoshH

Yeah we are in no matter what...... 

I was just thinking out loud about that, the people who voted for the losing dates might have a preference between the 2 winning weekends,


----------



## Clay-Doh

Cool...I am glad you guys are in. I know one of the guys wanted to know as quick as possible cuz his son was going to fly in.

And Josh....WE are still gonna win this no matter what date it is.:moon


----------



## sniper

OH DAMN>>>>>> TEAM SNIPER IS IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hot diggity damn. I went fishign today thinking the tourney was gonna happen next weekend. (when I couldnt make it) I get in bed, post a report for today and check post and realize that we can make the shark tourney. I am sooooooo excited. It will be better then cause there will be more speices in then and the weather will be more predictable. 

Sorry to everyone that felt a bit of relief when they thought Sniper couldnt make it. It's game on now!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Glad you and April are in man!!!

Yaaa...I do feel relieved...with you guys out...that was gonna be $80 less prize money for us!!!


----------



## Get'n Wade

Ya'll better,*<U> Tighten UPP! :letsdrink</U>*


----------



## bladeco

TEAM JCS IS IN IT FOR SURE. definatly could use that money for a t-top on the boat.


----------



## bamasam

You do know that May 11th is Mothers Day?


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *bamasam (4/14/2008)*You do know that May 11th is Mothers Day?


Yep,

I was just fixing to post the same thing.


----------



## J.Sharit

The tourney is pretty much over by Sunday I think we were out by noon on the last one. My Mom watches from the VIP booth in the sky. She loved the outdoors and would be there camping with us if she were able.


----------



## sniper

"Happy mothers day MOM. I won over a grand fishing for shark."


----------



## bamasam

But Mom I was going to make you a FRESH sharks tooth necklace for mothers day. :toast


----------



## bladeco

17 days and counting to me getting my money for winning this thing!!


----------



## sniper

I wouldnt buy anything with that money yet. Team Sniper is gonna be able to make the dates. Your best bet is to hope for second place prizes. At least they have those for you this time.


----------

